# Malaria, Dengue Fever in Thailand



## Narnypops

Hi there, 
In a couple of weeks, my boyfriend and I will be travelling one way to Thailand from UK, we plan on staying there for 2 months, for a little while around Krabi/Phuket but mostly around Chiang Mai/Pai. We'll then be heading over to Laos and settling in Vietnam. We've never travelled for such a long period of time.
We've been looking at prices for doxycycline which seems to be the cheapest (in uk) but we're not sure we'll have to take these tablets all the time. Would it be worth waiting until we arrive and finding some cheaper? How much are they over there? Or should we order them now and where should we get them from?
Many thanks in advance


----------



## cooked

If you do decide to take the tablets, any pharmacy here will supply them. I don't know anyone that takes malaria prophylaxis, that would be a lifetime job. Worry more about tetanus and stuff like that. Plenty of websites advising you what to do, like:
Health Information for Travelers to Thailand - Travelers' Health - CDC
That should scare you off. Seriously, it isn't really an issue here.


----------



## cooked

If you are worried about mozzies, wear long legged and sleeved clothing, maybe use mozzie repellent. Don't worry about it, you are more likely to be run over by a car or motorbike than get an exotic tropical disease.
I see snakes sometimes, we live in Ban Buffalo, Isaan, avoid patting dogs I don't know, keep my animals healthy. I try to avoid skin cancer, walking barefoot in the countryside, keep clean. 
Even small wounds should be treated seriously.


----------



## Newforestcat

Info re Malaria in SE Asia:

Guidelines for malaria prevention in South East Asia


----------



## rickirs

*Other Dangers*

I'd worry more about getting dengue fever from mosquitoes. Even in Bangkok suburbs this is present. Maybe get a good mosquito repelant.


----------



## Song_Si

*Ultrasound mosquito repellents*

BBC story *Ultrasound mosquito repellents: Zapping the myth *



> Bart Knols, an entomologist who chairs the advisory board of the Dutch Malaria Foundation and edits the website Malaria World, claims that there is "no scientific evidence whatsoever" that ultrasound repels mosquitoes.
> 
> A 2010 review article examined 10 field studies, in which ultrasonic repellent devices had been put to the test, and concluded that they "have no effect on preventing mosquito bites" and "should not be recommended or used".
> 
> It goes on: "Given these ﬁndings from 10 carefully conducted studies, it would not be worthwhile to conduct further research on EMRs [electronic mosquito repellents] in preventing mosquitoes biting or in trying to prevent the acquisition of malaria."





> But Knols, who has campaigned on this issue for years, argues that relying on ultrasound technology in such countries is madness. People need to protect themselves with bed nets, lotions and anti-malarial drugs, he says - if they put their faith in ultrasound, and stop taking these precautions, they are putting themselves at risk.


My standard routine each evening is shut doors around 6pm, windows all have mesh bug screens. Check/shake curtains, clothes hangers before bed and spray if needed. We don't get many here, but when he head to the farm 200km north it can be 'war' as there are swarms of mosquitoes at times.


----------



## Song_Si

*Public Health England Concerned so Many Travellers Returning Home with Dengue - Thailand Enemy Number One*
May 16, 2013

*Figures from the Public Health England (PHE) have shown an almost three-fold increase in the number of dengue fever cases reported in returning travellers from England, Wales and Northern Ireland between January and April 2013 when compared to the same period last year.*

To the end of April 2013, 141 confirmed and probable cases of dengue fever have been reported. In contrast there were 51 cases during the same period in 2012.

In 2011, the annual number of cases was 223 with 343 reported in 2012 – an increase of 54%.

Dengue fever is transmitted by mosquito bites and is common in tropical and subtropical parts of the world, affecting around 100 countries. The symptoms are typically a severe flu-like illness with severe headache, muscle pain and a rash. It cannot be spread from person-to-person and is rarely fatal.

There is no specific treatment for dengue fever, and in most people, symptoms can be managed by taking paracetamol, drinking plenty of fluids, and resting. A very small number of people can go on to develop more serious symptoms and need to be admitted to hospital.

On April 28th Thailand's Ministry of Health reported that 28 people had died and 24,000 had been infected with dengue fever in Thailand so far in 2013. 

more


----------



## Song_Si

SPRAY AND KILL: Kill the mosquitoes, cut down the dengue cases - that is the theory, as a public health worker sprays insecticide to kill mosquitoes in the Huai Kwang area of Bangkok earlier this month

*Record dengue epidemic looms*
Change in climate helping mosquitoes that carry the disease thrive

27 Jul 2013

*Thailand could face one of the largest dengue fever epidemics yet with the Public Health Ministry anticipating that over 120,000 people could contract the virus this year.*

Last winter's warm temperatures and sporadic rainfall were obvious signs that a major dengue outbreak was due this year, health officials say.

The number of dengue cases continued to rise from January, with nearly 82,000 reported infections and 78 fatalities as of Friday, public health permanent-secretary Narong Sahamethapat said. Most of the fatalities were aged between 15-24 years.

The figure is three times higher than the same period last year, said Dr Narong, who heads the ministry's anti-dengue efforts.

Two major dengue outbreaks have been recorded in Thailand, with more than 170,000 cases reported in 1986, and 118,700 people infected in 2010.

Society of Strengthening Epidemiology president Rungrueng Kitphati said changes in the climate might have helped the Aedes mosquitoes in "growing stronger and living longer".

Many Southeast Asian countries, including Thailand, are experiencing warmer temperatures and irregular rainfall, and such conditions benefit the dengue-carrying mosquitoes, he said.

Scientists have found that the Aedes mosquitoe's life span has increased from one to two months. Normally, the mosquitoes feed in the day, but Thailand's warmer climate allows them to feed at night too.


----------



## Song_Si




----------



## mannyclaveras

And if you do decide to buy any tablets from pharmacy then make sure you don't buy under counter cheaper stuff


----------

